# Magnum Research BFR -> Selling All My Guns To Get This (jk lol)



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Saw the movie Looper last night, that movie is amazing btw. The main weapon in it is a Magnum Research BFR in 45/ 70 Gov't, anybody have one? I've always eyed them even though they are just single action, they are very neat weapons!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

To much gun for me,,,,My 454 is fine!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Saw the movie Looper last night, that movie is amazing btw. The main weapon in it is a Magnum Research BFR in 45/ 70 Gov't, anybody have one? I've always eyed them even though they are just single action, they are very neat weapons!


click here> to view Magnum Research .45/70 Revolver Shooting - YouTube
sounds like hickok45 's voice i also hear


----------



## scrollmaster (May 27, 2013)

Rick you not gonna want to believe this but your 454 will recoil more than BFR 45-70. Forget casing size difference or what 45-70 does to shoulder in my Marlin 1895 & H&R primitive weapons single shot rifles it's much tamer FEELING in my BFR 7-1/2inch. The 454 Casull is loaded with small rifle primer and mixture of different burning powders which produce extreme pressures & velocities. Absolutely my favorite revolver caliber.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Your right,,,I would have to shoot it to believe it. I can shoot my Taurus Raging Bull with one hand with no problem......This is one sweet gun!!

Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing


----------

